# Letting Our Kid Go



## PuppyVision (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi... 
Sorry for not posting in a long time. 
I have been very busy with one thing or another. 
However, I could do with your help. 
We have hit a wall with our Maltese. 
We have 4. And .. its tough.. HARD HARD HARD Work. 
Here is my latest video on PuppyVision. 
Your opinions please. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAnGbT618CU
THANKS 
JOE


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have 4 dogs and 2 were puppies at the same time. It is hard work, especially when they're young and so energetic! If you feel that you're overwhelmed and can't do it, and you know someone that could give a safe loving home, maybe you should. 
I could never do it, but if you feel it's too much, it's better than keeping 4 and being stressed and not enjoying them. 
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

You're in a really tough spot and I can sense the pain you are in. Personally I could never do it but I think you need to do what's best for the dogs. If they are unhappy and can feel the stress you are under, then that's not good for them. I just wonder if it will make much of a difference just having 3 as compared to 4 or if you will still feel overwhelmed. I feel bad for you and good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Joe, so sorry your family is struggling.
I have four young ones myself and they can be a handful.
A couple of thoughts for you -
First, are there specific things that are causing stress or problems? Maybe there are some things we can help with? I know, with mine, we stick to a very predictable routine so that they're know what to expect and all sort of fall into line.. Just as an example. Maybe those of us who have a gang can share how we wrangle them all? Overall, it can be overwhelming, but if you feel you can address the challenges one at a time it might help.
Second, how old are they now? I saw a huge difference when mine hit a year and a half to two years old. They really calmed down. Still playful but less crazy. You may still be in the crazy adolescent years and might see big changes if you can hang in a little while.
Third, I agree that having three might not be so different from having four. Having two is manageable, but I didn't find a big difference between three and four. Three is still a little gang.
I think you should really take your time in thinking it through so that you don't have any regrets later. Personally I would have a really hard time splitting them up at this point, especially just one. But you have to do what is best for your family and for the dogs,.
Having three of four will always be a lot of work. I don't mind because they bring us so much happiness, but I sure can understand how it could be too much. Please let us know if there are any challenges that we can try to help with.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Unfortunately I can't watch the video right now to see what are the reasons but I can tell you, as I have 4, that there is no difference on having 3 or 4. We stick with a routine here, have 2 play pens and 2 crates and they love being on their "condo" when we need a time out. My youngest is 1.5 years old and my oldest is 4 years old, I find that if they have two 30 min play sessions a day, they most like to sleep and walk around playing with their toys when I am doing my things. 
Good luck on your decision.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

We find having a couple of small pens invaluable too if they need to be separated for eating or for quiet time. Mine love them too - they don't even realize it when they are in a "time out."


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Joe, so sorry your family is struggling.
> I have four young ones myself and they can be a handful.
> A couple of thoughts for you -
> First, are there specific things that are causing stress or problems? Maybe there are some things we can help with? I know, with mine, we stick to a very predictable routine so that they're know what to expect and all sort of fall into line.. Just as an example. Maybe those of us who have a gang can share how we wrangle them all? Overall, it can be overwhelming, but if you feel you can address the challenges one at a time it might help.
> ...


I believe that your youngest ones are still young, and like Katleen said, there is a world of difference in a 6-9 month dog and one that's over a year. If you keep all four you'll see a calmer atmosphere as they get older. After mine were up for awhile, ate, got groomed and played awhile, they have been sleeping . I got them up to change belly bands and give them a snack. They'll sleep on and off until dinner and I'm off work and then we'll play and go out. 

It does get better, :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds like you are between a rock and a hard place. 

Like said before I don't think one gone will make a huge difference, what will make the biggest difference is your routine, but starting one after not doing it before won't be the easiest, playpens and their ability to be with a sibling alone would make a lot of difference, but they will no doubt protest at first if they have had free reign. One puppy gone may even be a bit harder if the other has no sibling to play with. 

As to girl vs boy, that is your choice, I don't think you should feel constrained by that, the lady sounds like a good candidate, but you could still say you are keeping the girls and give her the choice or find somewhere else for the one you are considering letting go. 

Pee pad training vs going outside would make a big difference too, to not have to jump up everytime one needs to pee is huge. Again, that would be hard to do retroactively. 

They are in their teenage years I think now, so no doubt things would settle down before long if you can see it through.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Dominic said:


> Unfortunately I can't watch the video right now to see what are the reasons but I can tell you, as I have 4, that there is no difference on having 3 or 4. We stick with a routine here, have 2 play pens and 2 crates and they love being on their "condo" when we need a time out. My youngest is 1.5 years old and my oldest is 4 years old, I find that if they have two 30 min play sessions a day, they most like to sleep and walk around playing with their toys when I am doing my things.
> Good luck on your decision.


Beatrice, I can't wait to see a future post from you saying there is no difference in having 5 or 6- :HistericalSmiley: You do such a great job with your fluffs and you are truly so much fun to follow. Maybe you should think about writing a book on it someday - You share so much valuable information. Hugs:wub:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

_Hang in there please don't give up on any of your fur babies_. They will calm down as they get older. Routine is important in keeping things manageable. If you are walking them outdoors with the purpose of letting them go urinate/defecate then maybe you could 'pad' train them instead so if no one is around to take all four outside to urinate/defecate .They make leash extenders where you can walk multiple dogs at one time if you wish to walk them with the purpose exercise them. You can get two of these double leash extenders & walk all four at once.
here is a link: 
Double Dog Leash


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have 3 and one of them is 5 months old and a ball of fire..:HistericalSmiley:They keep me busy, but as some of the others have said, a strict routine makes things very manageable. All of mine use potty pads and are indoors.. we keep to the same routine every day..it works well. Right now, all are napping..


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

Having a big furkid family, which includes rescues with various handicaps, is alot of work, and not for everyone. As other posters have noted, having a routine is important especially for the furkids. Having an indoor potty area is probably the biggest plus for me. Mine are all trained to go outdoors as well as their pads (washable) in the laundry room. And as noted by others depending on the ages it is easier. Mine range from age 7 to 15...so no young puppies to keep up with. Although, I get tempted to adopted a puppy, and sometimes another rescue...I know my limitations so no more additions. Only you know your own limitations. Hey, maybe seeing my large family will make you think four is a piece of cake! I'm attaching pictures...not sure if they go through, but I have a blind/deaf Yorkie and six maltese.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We've had 6 at one time already it can be work, mostly when we travel.. Now as our babies get older and go to the bridge,we're down to four..It's barely noticeable than having 5 or six.. Only difference.. we miss the ones who've gone terribly..
It was tough for a few months while I was in and out of hospital ,having my husband working full time, taking care of me and 5 dogs and a cat during the coldest snowiest winter two years ago..
If one goes it won't be much difference, maybe two going would be...but it's a hard choice..it gets easier as they get older..


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Im sorry you are struggling. I know you are in a difficult place right now, but please dont give up on your fluffs. They will clam down. They will fall into a routine. The babies are just rambunctious, My oldest is 7 and my youngest is 2. I know i only have 3, but as my husband says about every 2 years i get the itch for a baby. and I'm there now. id like to have 4 maybe 5.. lil fluffs. You get a routine. Mine have a bathe once a week.. dinner is at a certain time and snack time, play time.. they know when everything is supposed to be. they are my clock. they keep me on time. My smallest is pad trained and my older ones go out side as they are much bigger. but your life will calm down. just don't give up. They love you. it is worth it in the long run.


----------



## PuppyVision (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for your massive support. I know some have not seen for follow up video on my YouTube channel. If you haven't, we are keeping all the kids. They are going nowhere. 
And that decision was - well, ultimately due to everyone here and on Maltese Talk. You were so supportive. On the follow up video, I did mention this and thank you all. 
There were many tears shed and slot of soul searching. It was looking like Macy was the one who was heading to a new home. Then, in the Thursday, I was sitting watching TV. Macy came over and jumped onto my lap and settled down for a snooze. It was at this point, I looked at my wife and said - "ok, we will keep them all". There was a cloud hanging over our house since I first mouthed the idea of one of the kids going. And in that moment and with those words, it was like the sun had begun to shine again. 
Thanks again to all of my Maltese parents here. You made me very welcome when I first joined. And now have rallyed around when I was a tad lost and in need of direction. Thanks a million. 
And just for fun, here are the kids. Talk soon. 
http://youtu.be/IDl7KWxFw0A


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's hard with more than two, but they do settle in and calm down..Sometimes even mine who are 11- 14 can be a handful of energy at times...though those times are shorter now..
They do get calmer as they get older..
I know you were going through a tough time and trying to be a good doggie parent..to do what's best for them.
Glad it's working out..


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I have just seen the videos and I keep watching them all - so cute !!! I am so happy you are keeping the whole pack :heart: They are so adorable, I only have 2 and am at times overwhelmed, I have so much respect for you guys! Oh and I love how you call them your kids, that they truly are :heart:


----------

